# Programamar el puerto paralelo con VB6



## hooky

alguien me puede decir dnd encontrar un manual para programar el  puerto paralelo con visual basic 6.

gracias....


----------



## eca

veras yo tengo un manual de visual C++ pero en realidad q es lo q quieres hacer con el puerto paralelo  de repente te pueda ayudar, aqui te envio este codigo de un programa q usa puerto paralelo q corre en visual C++ o en turbo C modo DOS q lo bajas de interent 
pero haber si eres mas especifico  y pones q es lo q quieres exactamente



		Código:
	

#include <windows.h>
#include <stdio.h>

int c;

void main ()
{
	printf("Espere mientras se prende/apaga los leds por el puerto paralelo\n");
	for (c=1; c<=20; c++)	// Repite 20 veces
	{
		_outp(0x378,0xFF);	// Envía UNOS (LEDS ON)
		Sleep(400);	// Genera un retardo de 400 ms
		_outp(0x378,0x00);	// Envía CEROS (LEDS OFF)
		Sleep(400);
	}
}


 8)


----------



## maunix

eca dijo:
			
		

> veras yo tengo un manual de visual C++ pero en realidad q es lo q quieres hacer con el puerto paralelo  de repente te pueda ayudar, aqui te envio este codigo de un programa q usa puerto paralelo q corre en visual C++ o en turbo C modo DOS q lo bajas de interent
> pero haber si eres mas especifico  y pones q es lo q quieres exactamente
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> #include <windows.h>
> #include <stdio.h>
> 
> int c;
> 
> void main ()
> {
> printf("Espere mientras se prende/apaga los leds por el puerto paralelo\n");
> for (c=1; c<=20; c++)	// Repite 20 veces
> {
> _outp(0x378,0xFF);	// Envía UNOS (LEDS ON)
> Sleep(400);	// Genera un retardo de 400 ms
> _outp(0x378,0x00);	// Envía CEROS (LEDS OFF)
> Sleep(400);
> }
> }
> 
> 
> 8)



No creo que esto funcione en Windows 2000 o XP.  

Sencillamente porque el acceso a puertos no está disponible bajo estos sistemas operativos que no permiten el acceso directo a hardware.

Para eso se usan componentes que hace alguien que sepa mucho que interactuan con la API de windows a mas bajo nivel y permiten el acceso a hardware.

Saludos


----------



## Fierros

aviso todo lo que sea dentro del hard de la pc, no se puede programar en visual basic en cambio el c++ es uno de los programas para programar lo que quieras, podes hacer que por un puerto paralelo te diga en un lcd conectado al puerto paralelo que:

Ud esta usando el windows 2000

eso es uno..
despues podes hacer lo que quieras con c++ pero es mucho mas dificil que el visual basic.. en el visual podes hacer programas para soft pero nunca vi un programa echo en visual basic que pueda controlar los puertos

gracias...


----------



## hooky

estoy usando el xp pro.
nunca he usado el c. es facil??
 gracias...


----------



## Marcelo

Hola Hooky.

Ante todo hazte con un control agregar funciones predefinidas en VB6 como componente.

Puedes usar la  inpout32.dll y bajarla de aquí:

http://www.logix4u.net/inpout32.htm

En esa misma página (en inglés) te explica como usarla y tienes código ejemplo.

Aquí encontrarás un ejemplo completo en castellano con circuito y código en VB6 de como usarla:

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/modules.php?name=Guias&rop=leer&id=33

Espero que te ayude,
Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## crespo

primero q nada necesito saber para q quieres usar el paralelo ya q yo tengo un programita q modifique q controla la entrada y salida de este y lo ocupo para automatizar mi piesa esta automatizada con el es capa de hacer lo q le pida, desde encender una luz a abrir o cerrar una ventana y lo mejor esta en hecho en vb 6 lo hice para un proyecto de la U dime para q lo necesitas y vere si te sirve

mira de este enlace puedes descargar el programita q te conte antes este es el mismo q descargue yo te sera de bastante utilidad ya q con el yo he creado muchas cosas espero te sirva si no bien jaj dime si te sirve 

http://www45.brinkster.com/nelsontorrealba

disculpa te lo explico este es un programa para controlar el puerto paralelo recuerda q 
por el paralelo puedes tanto ingresar datos como sacar datos los datos en este caso son votl podras controlar lo q quieras anexando un circuito aumentador de votaje ya q el q hice yo trabaja con reles de 12 v. y el paralelo solo saca 5 volt pero si ingresar datos es lo q necesitas este asi esta bien ya q no necesitaras algun circuito en especial yo ingresos datos como por ejemplo mido la velocidad del viento (anemometro) es facil de trabajar y lo mejor q es lo q quieres ya q esta compilado en visual basic espero te ayude 

a el link q te di lo hice solo para subir el programita asi q la pagina no tiene nada mas ya espero te sirva chao 

crespo


----------



## Geo

Con Visual Basic claro que se puede, utilizando una DLL (como la mencionada en un mensaje anterior), en esta página encuentras buena información al respecto:

http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/dllvb.htm

(Te recomendaría que uses la DLL mencionada aquí mismo, quizá encuentres dificultades para compilar la que se muestra en la página que puse arriba).
Lo mejor es que sigues trabajando en VB y aprovechas su facilidad para crear interfases .

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## reinoa

Me le leido un poco los pots que se han publicado en este foro y yo estoy en un problema con el tema de este post.
Estoy haciendo un programa por puerto paralelo para encender Leds con la libreria io.dll y no hay manera de hacer que se enciendan haciendo cosas... 
NEcesito ayuda urgente porfavor si puede ser y si alguien puede ayudarme hoy!! 
Enviarme un privado
Se lo agredeceria con el alma!!


----------



## Hardrocker

Reinoa, tratá de usar la libreria Inpout32.dll y, a partir de ahi, ponele que hayas conectado un LED al pin 4 (D2, o sea 2^2=4), entonces para mandarle un 1 lógico seria:
Out(&H378, 4)
Despues, si conectaste el otro LED en el pin 7 (D5, o sea 2^5=32) y tambien lo queres encender seria:
Out(&H378, 32)
De esta manera les estarias enviando un 1 individualmente a esos dos pines (si queres enviarles un 1 al mismo tiempo a los dos, solo tenesque sumar: 4+32=36, por ende seria Out(H378, 36) ).
Eso en VB.net, claro esta.

Si tenes problemas con el circuito, seria de la siguiente manera:
Tenes que conectar una parte de una resistencia de aproximadamente 350 Ohm a un conector DB25, la otra pata de la resistencia la conectas al Anodo del LED, y asi con todos los LED (una resistencia por cada uno).
Una vez que termines, unis los catodos de los led y los mandas al pin que corresponde a Tierra en el DB25.
Mas o menos seria asi, si me equivoco que alguien me corrija.
Suerte loco.


----------



## yojoseliyo

Hola, yo es que solo se utilizar el lenguaje c, me podria decir alguien como hacer todo esto en lenguaje c? es que es nuevo para mi esto del puerto paralelo y evidentemete tiene un sin fin de utilidades. Gracias


----------



## Manonline

yo hice una plataforma de pump it up para pc y use el puerto paralelo como interfase y para el programa use el DLL "inpout32.dll" o tambien puede ser el "io.dll"

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Hardrocker

yojoseliyo dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo es que solo se utilizar el lenguaje c, me podria decir alguien como hacer todo esto en lenguaje c? es que es nuevo para mi esto del puerto paralelo y evidentemete tiene un sin fin de utilidades. Gracias


Aca tenes algo:
http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/dllvb.htm
Igual creo que en el foro hay.


----------



## reinoa

Yo uso la libreria io.dll.
Lo que quiero conseguir es encenderlo pero parpadeando o haciendo la simulacion de un semafaro, los leds van por parejas. 
Eso es lo que no consigo hacer.


----------



## Hardrocker

Para que parpadee, segun leí en este foro hay leds que hacen eso.
Y para la simulacion de un semaforo primero encendes el rojo, lo apagas, despues encendes el amarillo, lo apagas, y finalmente el verde y lo dejas prendido.
No se si te referis a eso.
Yo no veo que haya parejas de LEDS (al menos yo le llamaria parejas cuando son 2 juntos encendidos).


----------



## ars

Fierros: perdoname que te contradiga pero si se puede controlar los puertos mediante vb.
Si no recuerdo mal en la pagina de pablin habia uns progarmitas y circuitos para usar.


----------



## amielito

Saludos a todos, creo que el tema es usar el *pruerto paralelo con visual basic 6.0 *y justamente tengo un material bien detallado sobre este aspecto, enviarme un mail a hcondorip@gmail.com y les enviare dicho manual, lo unico que por el momento deben conseguir en el inter es descargarse la libreria io.dll (pegar a system32 de WINDOWS) y el parmon.exe para visualizar en el monitor el estado del puerto, bueno este material fue publicado en febrero del 2008, es decir esta recien estrenada.

Lo quise subir en este foro pero solo acepta 500 k como maximo.

Saludos.

*Henry A. Condori Portillo*.


----------



## RICHARD

Hola a todos,, una ayudita,, estoy haciendo un programa en donde recibo datos de un conversor ADC, esa parte ya la tengo funcionando muy bien ,, pero ahora necesito habilitar 3 entradas mas,, para recibir la señal de otros sensores,, mi pregunta es ¿ puedo convertir desde vb 6.0 los tres primeros pines de salida en entrada del purto paralelo? de que manera puedo hacer la programacion desde vb?

gracias por sus comentarios,,,,,,


----------

